# Second Foal of 2008!



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a doll! Boy she sure is black! :shock: 

I guess three socks has become your signature!  Can't wait to see better pictures of her. Make sure to take lots as they unfold!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> What a doll! Boy she sure is black! :shock:
> 
> I guess three socks has become your signature!  Can't wait to see better pictures of her. Make sure to take lots as they unfold!


LOL
Wasn't I saying three socks was my lucky number?
Khoda, Justice, Blue, and now this little girl and her half brother! 

And don't worry, I'm going to be going camera happy for the next while


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww she's soo cute!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I think three socks is gonna carry thru those lines!  What are you talking about you are going to be camera happy. You already have been for the last couple of months. 

BTW-Who took the picture of the deer and where was that?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aww she's soo cute!


Thanks!
She is a doll.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yeah I think three socks is gonna carry thru those lines!  What are you talking about you are going to be camera happy. You already have been for the last couple of months.
> 
> BTW-Who took the picture of the deer and where was that?


Not as camera happy as I'm about to become. 

Not too sure where the deer were... Nana sent them to mom and she's got no idea.


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Her coat looks like velvet! She is really pretty.  I don't think that I have ever seen a coat that black before :shock:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! Is she gonna stay black? I know babies may change the coat color dramatically in first couple years...


----------



## Pammy (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow!!! She is a cutie!!!! Can't wait to pics of her in the daylight!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

What a lovely little girl! She is very soft looking! The DAM is 
also lovely as well!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning!! I want him!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

she looks like velvet.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

myboydoc26 said:


> She is gorgeous! Her coat looks like velvet! She is really pretty.  I don't think that I have ever seen a coat that black before :shock:


Thank you!
Most black foals aren't usually born black, but a something of a smokey grey. Makes her really stand out.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Very cute! Is she gonna stay black? I know babies may change the coat color dramatically in first couple years...


Thank you!
Most foals do go through many colour changes. Her undercoat is all black, so I will say for now she'll stay black.
Her sire is black bay and her dam is a black rabicano (grey roaning throughout her coat), and this mare's last foal was black as well.
I'm crossing my finger's she'll stay black. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Stunning!! I want him!


Her. 

Thanks!
She definately is a little doll.
Keep your eyes open, she wil be for sale.  lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning!! I want him!
> ...


Whooo... oops!! Sorry...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> I'm crossing my finger's she'll stay black. lol


She certainly looks VERY black now.  I love her color!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Amazing, she looks just like her mother.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> WSArabians said:
> 
> 
> > JustDressageIt said:
> ...


No worries!

I even do with my own, sometimes. Or go to yell at somebody who's being mean and it's "Lady!.... DoubleDip!... Cotton!... I mean Blue!"

LOL

The right name comes out eventually.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sara said:


> Amazing, she looks just like her mother.


Thanks!
I think she's got a little bit of a prettier face than mommy, though. lol


----------

